

Startup Quote: Ben Horowitz, co-founder, Andreessen Horowitz - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1547316039

======
raychancc
If you have never done the job, how do you know what to want?

\- Ben Horowitz (@bhorowitz)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1547316039>

